# Hi About To Start IUI *



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi thought I would introduce myself, both me and DH are 33 and been married nine years, ttc for five,all tests have been done and came back unexplained 
We are starting IUI next week after AF arrives, I'm so excited about it but also a bit nervous, because like everyone so want it to work,this site is fantastic and great to know you're not alone and other people understand exactly how you feel..
wishing you all *BFP * soon X


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Teddy girl and welcome to FF 

wishing you every success with your first IUI  
hop on over to the IUI TTC girls and I'm sure you'll find lots of help and advice from others going through it. there seems to have been quite a few newbies just recently so hopefully you'll find someone to hold hands with through your journey 

kj x


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Just wanted to say welcome, I am on my first IUI 2WW, will help you any way I can.  Good luck x


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

welcome to the forum.
you are never alone here, we are all here to answer any questions you have.

loads of luck for your treatment

eimer x


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

up until now I have felt very alone,,,,been trying for 7 years,, accepted help last year,, about to start iui,,,would like to speak to someone soon


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi tiggy, i know how you feel when you say you feel alone, it can be a very lonely process, this site is great though and has helped me loads. 
Ive just started my first iui had third jab today and go for scan tomorrow to see how follicles are developing. I'm feeling OK but a bit nervous because like everyone on here i want it so much.
when do you think you will be starting?


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hiya,,,

I go for hormone jabs tomorrow, and am awaiting smear results, never had any problem and wtg I can start.
I find it very difficult to think about it to be honest, I find myself suppressing my excitement because it brings so many other emotions with it.
I want to be positive and it sounds like im miserable but I just cannot get my hopes up because I know I will be devaststated if it fails.
I am confused though, is IUI offered to people on the NHS? I am told that in order to have it you have to pay,, is that right? or are there any other circumstance where it can be offered?

Good luck Teddy Girl, 

M

xx


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi tiggy i think funding for iui depends very much on where you live but most people seem to say they are offered three lots of iui on the nhs, i think some hospitals have age restrictions and will only help if you are a certain age and if either of you have children already then i think nhs cant help.
hope that helps


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

well I was told that after Chlomed did not work that if I wanted further treatment before IVF I had to pay.
My hubby and I dont have other children, we have been married 12 years, hes 37 and im 31, then maybe its because I am valley girl.....(doubt it..ha ha)

MJ


----------

